# "Lil Shredder" high-end kids bikes... these are the goods!"



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

i see these bikes have come up in this thread before but for those of you who haven't dialed into them...

Lil Shredder
Home Page
https://www.facebook.com/pages/Lil-Shredder-Bikes/209489229142578

was up in Whistler last weekend and saw a couple of the steeds...

kickbutt!
:thumbsup:


----------



## Notaskitrail (Apr 29, 2012)

Sick


----------



## biobike (Dec 20, 2009)

i think the dude who envisioned and fabricated these frames is a proud father right on these here forums...

demo9
http://forums.mtbr.com/member.php?u=307193

goes quietly without self-promoting but deserves the adulation and support!


----------



## Vxc961 (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah, I like my son's modified hidden canyon 20, and so did my son...until he rode around on his friends micro(?) bmx bike that was probably 10lbs lighter than the HC!! I might have been able to justify a shredder, but I've got two close in age, and just can't pull it off. Still, I think it must really, REALLY help the kids enjoy riding when not pushing a bike over half their body weight!


----------

